# MEET MONSTER BABY MARTINEZ



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi everyone…

I am * EXTREMELY * excited as I am writing this up in this forum because I’m about to introduce you to a new member to our wonderful family. Her name is Monster Baby Martinez, she’s 6weeks old, weighs 1 pound. She’s SO small and fits perfectly on my palm. She has so much character and so much energy. She’s real confident about herself. She’s healthy and extremely smart. She’s already copying whatever Tiny does around the house.

How my boyfriend found her:
For the longest time, we wanted to purchase another Chihuahua from the same breeder who breeded Tiny. Her phone number was disconnected for some reason. So when my boyfriend called and said that he saw an ad and was interested in seeing the chihuahuas that she was selling. She told my boyfriend the Chihuahuas in the ad was all sold out; However, she does have 2 Chihuahuas (both females) from a different litter that's available, but they were at 6 weeks which was too young to let them go. My boyfriend told the lady that it was for my birthday. She agreed to let my boyfriend check it out. My boyfriend asked for the direction to her place and my boyfriend couldn't believe what he heard. It was the same exact lady who breeded Tiny. What a small world. The lady was real excited about the fact that we're purchasing again from her. She was going to sell Monster baby at $900, but she decided to charge my boyfriend only $400 in U.S. dollar. 

How I got her: 
My boyfriend surprised me last Thursday 04/06/06 and told me to meet him in the car because he needed my help to carry some boxes into the house. He opened the trunk and I saw no boxes. The only thing I saw was a white blanket. I was like, “Hey, where are your boxes that you wanted me to carry in?” He looked at me and told me, “Happy Birthday!” and lifted up the white blanket. The next thing I know, I saw this 2 beautiful grayish / greenish eyes staring right back at me. I almost lost it and cried. She was just so beautiful. She has the puppy breath and was just amazingly small. I kissed her and sat in the car for over 40 minutes just trying to get to know her. Then my boyfriend came out with Tiny. Tiny didn’t hate her, but she just didn’t care for Monster Baby at all. In fact, Tiny was so hurt. She ignored me for about 2 days. She refused to kiss me and she would hide into her bed and pretend none of us exist in the house. At the end of the second day, Tiny finally gave in and was really curious on who the heck is this new Monster Baby hopping and falling around in the living room. 

I’ve attached many photos here, please allow all of them to be downloaded in order to view. I’m sorry I’ve attached way too much pictures, but as you can all tell. I am real excited about her. I hope you will all enjoy Monster Baby as much as I do, if not MORE. 

Thanks,
Linda, Jose, Tiny, and Monster Baby Martinez



 This is Monster Baby when I first saw her in my boyfriend’s car 









 When she came into the house, she was so tired. She felt asleep onto my boyfriend’s tummy. As you can see here, Tiny is being so curious as to who is this Monster Baby is and WHY is she sleeping on Daddy’s tummy 









 She finally woke up from her quick nap 









 She’s biting Daddy’s finger 









 This is the very next day, we were in the car heading out to Petsmart 









 This picture is one of my favorite. She’s in Daddy’s arm and she’s looking straight into his eyes. TOO PERFECT 









 When we came back from Petsmart. She’s up and running and even posed for pictures 









 Monster Baby chilling in Daddy’s arm 









 Monster Baby resting her head in Daddy’s arm 









 She’s hanging out in the sun 









 She’s getting really sleepy in the sun 









 She felt asleep. She loves sleeping on her back. 









 She’s staring right at the camera with Tiny sniffing right behind her 









 Here’s my 2 princesses 









 That’s me with Monster Baby giving me a kiss on the nose 









 This is me with Tiny and Monster Baby in Black and white photo 









 Monster Baby biting / playing Daddy’s knuckles 










 Again, playing with Daddy’s knuckles


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh wow, what a sweetheart!! I want a b-day gift like that!! I absolutely LOVE the pic of Monster on Daddy's tummy and Tiny in the background. Tiny's face is priceless! Congrats!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

What a beautiful baby girl you have there. Lucky you. :lol:


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

oh she's son pretty. Congrats ^^.
She looks like daddy's little girl


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: OMG she is gorgeous! Congratulations!! :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She is sooooooooo cute!! She looks like Diesel when he was that young, I miss those days!  

How much does she weigh? She looks soooooooo little! 

Congrats & have fun with her, she's a cutie pie!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh WOW :shock: , no words can describe how CUTE she is!!!! Lucky you!!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Courtney said:


> How much does she weigh? She looks soooooooo little!


We went to the vet yesterday and she weighs 1 lb. :wave:


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

wow you lucky girl, what a gift!
she seems to like daddy's knuckles. she is the cutest. :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Those pictures are great! Congrats on the new Chi, she is beautiful. I can't wait to see more pictures of her and Tiny! :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwwww she is sooooo cute :love10: :love10: :love7: :love5: 

I love Tiny too :wink: 

Cant wait to see more pics of them  greedy arnt I !!?? :lol:


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

What a cutie. That was a great birthday gift, the kind that keeps on giving. Congratulations!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

that is the best present ever, shes so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

:cheers: Congrats on your new :angel13: 
Now, you can't get a better birthday gift then that ccasion4: 
I love the picture of you holding both of them with your back towards the cam. Also the pics where Monster Baby is posing. Too cute.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

oh my! what a wonderful wonderful story!! 
she is such a gorgeous lil gal! she looks a lot like a miniature Freia  (my pup)
congrats and I hope that soon they'll be the best of friends


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I want her===she's so cute!


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

What a great gift! I'll bet that won your bf some major brownie points,lol. Your Chi's are so adorable. And Monster Baby's coloring is GORGEOUS!! The black and white pic of you with them on your shoulders is my favorite.
ccasion7: ccasion6: Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG I WANT HER :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: 
:love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: 
:love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: 
:love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: 
:love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: 
:love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: 
:love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG, She is soooo cute!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is adorable! Congrats


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

She is so precious, awwww, congrats, looks alot like Leya when I first got her.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

congratulations! you will soon see that 2 is defintely better than one  She is GORGEOUS! i love chocolate and tans :love7:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

She is SO CUTE!!! I love the story of how you got her too, that's amazing that she's from the same breeder as Tiny!!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

What a wonderful surprise! The pics are great and you all look like a very happy family.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I am SOOOOO jealous right now!! She is the cutest little thing! Aren't chi's a great surprise? lol Congrats on your new baby girl...and that name is adorable


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww she is soo beautiful! Her eyes are so pretty. What a great birthday gift.  Congratulations on your little darling. I love her name!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Speaking of the name we named Monster Baby Martinez. On Monday, when we took her to the vet. One of the Vet Tech was sitting outside with a new client explaining the new puppy kit. When we were about to leave, the Vet Tech said, "Bye..... Monster!". The lady that was sitting there gave us a dirty look and asked with a little attitude, "Why the hell would you ever want to name your dog Monster for?" as if how I name my dog should really concern her. I told her that her name isn't Monster. Is Monster Baby Martinez. I believe she rolled her eyes to mars and then came back to earth 3 times and gave it a, "Whatever!" look to my boyfriend and I.

I would have ripped her eyes out and feed it to Monster Baby and all the Chihuahuas in town for Snack!.... heee heee... okie, that was kinda mean. Okie dokie, I wouldn't do such a thing. But it does sound pretty cool to just even put tape on her mouth. LOL

So anyhow, we love the name that we both gave her. And personally, it's different and unique. And we really didn't care if that lady cares for the name or not as long as we love it.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

ChiLeeLee said:


> She is so precious, awwww, congrats, looks alot like Leya when I first got her.


Ohhhhh, I see the future Monster Baby in Leya. She looks just like my baby. SWWEEEEETT


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

AWWWWWWWW TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is just adorable How are she and Tiny getting along now ? How old is she Cute Cute


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> She is just adorable How are she and Tiny getting along now ?


I am not sure if this is normal, but Tiny really don't give a crap about her. Tiny would show some interests like going up to Monster Baby and sniff her. At times, Tiny would even scratch her back with her Paw. Has this ever happen to anyone here when they get their second Chihuahua?

Also, it's been a week and Tiny is still not letting Monster Baby touch her or sleep with her. **** PLEASE HELP WITH SUGGESTIONS ****



Auggies Mom said:


> How old is she Cute Cute


She was born 02/26/06. That would make her a 7 weeks.... and she weighs a WHOPPING 1 lb.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

congratulations linda she is just adorable  

i'm sorry i haven't any suggestions, my two got along right away. this is just a guess but how old is tiny? maybe it will take her a little longer to warm up to monster baby if there is a big age gap. teddy wasn't a year old yet when i got woody and he still acted very much like a puppy  just a guess :wink:


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Teddy's mom said:


> i'm sorry i haven't any suggestions, my two got along right away. this is just a guess but how old is tiny? :wink:


Hi Jen.... Thank you very much!... Tiny is 2 years older than Monster Baby. Tiny has never been good about being with other dogs. She hates it when I take her to the dog park. 

I am at a point right now where I keep them seperate with a baby gate when I'm at work just so I don't come home to a dead Chihuahua.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I THOUGHT I already replied..guess not...





I AM IN LOVE with Monster!!! I showed my brother her pics and he fell in love too!!! She is so cute and precious!!


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

How adorable! Man am I jealous


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

kealohalinaka said:


> I am not sure if this is normal, but Tiny really don't give a crap about her. Tiny would show some interests like going up to Monster Baby and sniff her. At times, Tiny would even scratch her back with her Paw. Has this ever happen to anyone here when they get their second Chihuahua?
> 
> Also, it's been a week and Tiny is still not letting Monster Baby touch her or sleep with her. **** PLEASE HELP WITH SUGGESTIONS ****


Yes, I have the same problem with one of mine.
I got Lelaska on January 2nd of this year she was 8 weeks old.
Sandy and Koke are both older, Sandy was 2 in February and Koke will be 2 in June.
Sandy took to Lelaska right away, but Koke didn't want anything to do with her. It has taken all this time for Koke to adjust. She plays with Lelaska sometimes now, but still doesn't want her touching her or anywhere near her when she's resting. She has improved tremendously though. It takes some longer than others, and they may never get to where they are "best friends".


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Precious simply precious--CONGRATS!!!


----------

